# appli photo avec arborescence d'origine?



## chnoub (24 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

je cherche désespérément une appui ou un tweak cydia qui permette la gestion et la synchro iphoto sur l ipad avec les sous dossiers, les dossiers intelligents....
je montre des photos a des clients mais aujourd hui je me trimballe le mac. pas besoin de retouche juste de les voir avec la meme arbo que sur le mac dans iphoto

si qqun a un tuyau


----------



## chnoub (2 Novembre 2012)

personne? snif


----------



## chnoub (12 Novembre 2012)

bon...  alors deux autres quesitons en espérant attirer du monde sur le sujet:
-est il possible techniquement de faire ca avec un tweak cydia?
-une tablette d une autre marque, n importe laquelle saurait elle synchroniser iphoto correctement?


----------



## didier31 (11 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

je n'ai pas bien compris ta question.
Tu veux montrer sur ton ipad des photos qui sont sur ton mac (rangés dans iphoto) ?
tu veux voir la même arborescence et te ballader dans les répertoires ?

cordialement

Didier


----------



## chnoub (17 Juin 2013)

oups.... je devrais verifier les réponses plus souvent moi....
oui c'est ça : je suis courtier en travaux. Je conseille les clients et les aides a faire leurs choix, mettons de salle de bain: dossier salle de bain; dedans dossier douche... dedans, dossier douche italienne...
quand je synchronise, j ai directement tous les derniers rangs de sous dossiers... pas pratique du tout... du coup je me sers pas de mon ipad mais sort le macbook a chaque fois.. je comprends pas que la synchro soit pas complete... ca me parait pas sorcier niveau code si ?????


----------



## CBi (19 Juin 2013)

Deux solutions qui ne répondent pas vraiment à ta question, mais déplacent le problème =

- j'utilise Nikon Image Space = 20Go de stockage gratuit si tu peux brancher un appareil Photo Nikon pour l'enregistrer sur ton compte, 5Go sinon.
Le stockage (donc l'arborescence des albums) se fait dans le nuage = il faut tout uploader puis reloader sur le iPad. 
Avantage = l'application Nikon pour iPad présente les dossiers très proprement.

- Photo Manager Pro = toutes les photos sont stockées sur l'iPad, et on y accède pour gérer le rangement en dossiers, via un accès Wifi local via Safari. Donc il suffit de créer un réseau local à partir de son Mac.

Sur la même base technique du réseau Wifi local, mais plus directement en ligne avec ce que tu souhaites faire, l'app iOS Filebrowser te permet d'accéder aux fichiers de ton Mac en un clin d'oeil.


----------

